# Google Cultural Institute



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

*Εδώ.*

Φωτογραφικές συλλογές. Διαδικτυακή φωτογκαλερί. Πείτε το όπως θέλετε. Καταπληκτικές εικόνες.

Γιουτιουμπάκι:


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Έτσι, εκτός από το να ξεσκονίσουν κάθε γωνιά της υφηλίου και να μας τη φέρουν στο σπίτι μας, θα ξεσκονίσουν και κάθε σελίδα της ιστορίας και θα τη φέρουν στην οθόνη μας. Το επόμενο βήμα: η μηχανή του χωροχρόνου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Αυτό θέλει πολλή μελέτη...
Ευχαριστούμε, δόκτωρ!


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Εντυπωσιακή ανάλυση. 
Αλλά χαζεύοντας φωτογραφίες της δεκαετίας του '30 πέφτω απάνω σε μία που απεικονίζει σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα Adolf Hitler and Otto van Bismarck. Ο Ολλανδός ξάδερφος του Βίσμαρκ; Μάλλον αυτός εδώ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βρω τη φωτογραφία στο αρχικό της αρχείο (Τάιμ- Λάιφ) για να διαπιστώσω ποιος έκανε το λάθος της δακτυλογράφησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Ο Μπίσμαρκ είναι ο ορίτζιναλ. Προφανώς είναι φωτομοντάζ που «ενώνει το ένδοξο παρελθόν με το λαμπρό παρόν» ή δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς θα το παρουσίαζε ο Γκέμπελς.

Στην αρχική ναζιστική μυθολογία γινόταν προσπάθεια να συνδεθεί ο Αδόλφος με τους μεγάλους νικητές του παρελθόντος. Π.χ. όπως σε αυτό εδώ το ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο:







Λεζάντα: Αυτά που κατέκτησε ο βασιλιάς [Φρειδερίκος Β'], που τους έδωσε μορφή ο πρίγκιπας [Μπίσμαρκ], που υπερασπίστηκε ο στρατάρχης [Χίντενμπουργκ], τα έσωσε και τα ένωσε ο στρατιώτης...


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Μπράβο, δόκτωρ, μου λύνεις και την απορία πώς γίνεται ο εγγονός του Βίσμαρκ να μοιάζει τόσο πολύ στον παππού, μέχρι και πρόωρα γερασμένος.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2012)

Αδύνατον να είναι ο πρίγκιπας Βίσμαρκ, που γεννήθηκε το 1897, άρα θα ήταν κάπου στα 36 του όταν έγινε ο Χίτλερ καγκελάριος. Δείτε τον εδώ και εδώ στη φωτογραφία του γάμου του το 1928. Εξάλλου ο πρίγκιπας δεν ήταν στρατιωτικός, ανήκε στο διπλωματικό σώμα. Αυτός που τον πλησιάζει ο Χίτλερ με σεβασμό είναι ο πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας στρατάρχης Πάουλ φον Χίντεμπουργκ. Ο τιτλατζής στον ιστότοπο έκανε λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2012)

Με μπέρδεψε το κράνος και η μανία για τα φωτομοντάζ. Μέα μάξιμα κούλπα. Ευχ, Εάριον!

Από άλλα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, πάντως, φαίνεται ότι είναι ρετουσαρισμένη φωτογραφία από την παράδοση-παραλαβή μεταξύ Χί και Χί.


----------

